# Surface covered in fine bubbles from co2?



## Tomo (22 Apr 2011)

Can anyone help? [ new to co2 ]

I recently got a co2 unit for my planted 60ltre tank it is dispersing fine bubbles but they all seem to be at the water surface. The disperser is about 1inch above my gravel so you can see the fine bubbles rising up . I have directed my fluvel u2 series  to agitate the surface and i also have a extra mini elite filter in the opposite corner so plenty of filtration for the size of tank.Dont understand why the water surface is covered in the fine bubbles shouldn't they have dispersed in the tank for the plants to have taken in  just doesn't look good fine bubbles on the surface.
The drop checker I have shows a light green colour so its the right amount of co2, I am confused.

Thanks Tomo.


----------



## Johno2090 (22 Apr 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it you won't get 100% absorption the way your doing it nor do you need it. If your plants are happy and your fish aren't dead then your winning. You can see the bubbles getting smaller as they reach the surface of the tank, the small bubbles left over are only a tiny fraction of the co2 that's dissolved as the surface area of the bubble is so small. 

I'd go into more detail but I'm on my iPod and typing is challenging at best.


----------



## Tomo (23 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the reply, just wanted to know really how to get rid of the fine bubbles that cover the surface all the time even with the filter angled at the surface they just don't disapear,spoiling the look when you view the tank from underneath any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## CeeJay (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Tomo

Your surface is covered in fine bubbles because they are trapped beneath a layer of surface scum and cannot escape to atmosphere. This is usually a sign that your plants are not well, as they eject all manner of things when they start to fail.
Take a close look at your plants to see if there is anything obvious going on, and report back.


			
				Tomo said:
			
		

> I have directed my fluvel u2 series to agitate the surface and i also have a extra mini elite filter in the opposite corner so plenty of filtration for the size of tank.


 You may have plenty of filtration for the size of tank, but not necessarily enough flow, and it all needs to go in the same direction.


			
				Tomo said:
			
		

> The drop checker I have shows a light green colour so its the right amount of co2, I am confused.


It shows you that you had the right amount at the position of the drop checker some 2-3 hours ago. You now need to get that CO2 down to the bottom of the tank where the plants live.

Let us know your observations (along with full tank specs), and we'll see if we can work out why you are getting this surface scum.


----------



## Tomo (10 May 2011)

Hi CeeJay,

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly! Sorry for the delay in my reply, but I wanted to let you know that my tank now seems a lot better than it was.

Thanks for your advice. 

Tomo


----------



## CeeJay (10 May 2011)

Hi Tomo

That's good news.
Seems like your plants have adapted to their new environment


----------

